# What Year Is This Evans Colson Tank Bike? Need Help Identifying



## SailorMac (Oct 3, 2010)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=243

Great site! I am new to the world of Classic Bicycles and am trying to get some help identifying the year and model for this recently acquired Evans Colson. The guy I traded for it wasn't sure of the year. Also, is this a Harley Earl design by chance? Hope the link works; if not, its in my profile album. Thanks for your help.
Jeff
Plainfield, IL


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 4, 2010)

Evans bought out Colson around 54, so Evans-Colson badged bikes came out soon after. The "car style design" included the square fenders, "Evanaction" springer, dual headlight/horn, and rear rack, and was shown in '57 ads. I believe 57 was the last year for the straight bar frame, I'm thinking yours is a 54-6. Here's a pic of my 57 Firebird, with the new for 57 cantilever frame: 



There's not a ton of info about these Evans bikes, but they are unique looking!


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 4, 2010)

Adam, thanks for this pic.  I've been digging thru more of the archives here lately and my bike does appear to have more in common with the late Colsons than the late Evans models.  Was a handbrake original on the Firebird?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 5, 2010)

SailorMac said:


> Adam, thanks for this pic.  I've been digging thru more of the archives here lately and my bike does appear to have more in common with the late Colsons than the late Evans models.  Was a handbrake original on the Firebird?




Actually that's a shifter cable, it has  Sturmey Archer 3 speed coaster hub, dated 57.


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 5, 2010)

That's very cool for '57.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Oct 5, 2010)

here's my evans


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks for the pic.  Have started an Evans and a Colson folder. Love them both.


----------



## sunpeddler (Oct 6, 2010)

I am also trying to find more info on my Evans Colson Olympic.  Two speed shifter with the Evanaction front suspension.  Anyone know what the headlight looked like??


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=248&attachmentid=13215


----------

